

Evend – Find matching startup and tech events near you - evend
http://evend.co/index/

======
Letmecode
Will this be an app or something after launching?

~~~
evend
Most online people are probably registered in more than 30 services or web
apps and are using at least 10 on a daily basis.

We know that this is time-consuming and won't get better over the next years.
That's why evend will go the Email first approach (Ryan Hoover, Founder of
Product Hunt has written some amazing articles about that) to deliver our
community proper content without taking too much of their time.

That means: no need to register (except for our newsletter) or keep-up-to-date
profiles.

